# Expat webboard



## thanchanok (Apr 28, 2010)

Can I have suggestion which webboard for expat living in Udornthani, Ubonratchathani or any provinces in North East of Thailand.

Thank you very much


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

For obvious reasons I'm afraid we can't suggest any other forum other than our own - sorry! But we're always happy to talk about issues concerning Thailand here, even if there are not so many Isaan-based members.


----------

